# My kit so far



## Willa (Feb 9, 2006)

.....


----------



## vircore (Feb 9, 2006)

what are the full size pigments?

i love your pigments samples ^_^


----------



## Willa (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vircore* 
_what are the full size pigments?

i love your pigments samples ^_^_

 
In the second picture?

The pink and green are from Tony & Tina
Those are the first pigments I've bought, but unfortunatly they don't sell in Montreal anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




They have great colors...
Usually, the ''bottle'' looks like this :





And the others... its obvious


----------



## velvet (Feb 9, 2006)

montreal?  oh im going there the end of march!  i def. wanna hit up some mac places when i get there!  any suggestions?


----------



## Willa (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *velvet* 
_montreal?  oh im going there the end of march!  i def. wanna hit up some mac places when i get there!  any suggestions?_

 
You can go on Ste Catherine street, metro Peel, at Ogilvy, there's a pro mac (I think its pro)

At McGill metro, at LaBaie, in the basement theres a little mac counter, and at street level a bigger (normal) counter. There, you can also find Makeup For Ever, its a must see and the sellers are really sweet.

On St Laurent street (St-Laurent metro) theres a Pro store

At Labaie (Galerie d'anjour) tourists dont usually go there, its a mall... theres another counter

You definitely want to go at Ogilvy and Holth Renfrew, the best makeup brands are there.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 10, 2006)

You have some stunning e/s colours in your collection! Makeup For Ever isn't so popular here, don't know why when they seem to do so many wonderful colours and products. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Willa (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_You have some stunning e/s colours in your collection! Makeup For Ever isn't so popular here, don't know why when they seem to do so many wonderful colours and products. Thanks for sharing!_

 
The reason why I started buying MUFE is simple
Each time I went to a MAC counter, the sellers were playing snob on me, so I got tired of this and went to MUFE. They are really sweet, and the quality of the products is #1. 

Don't think I don't like MAC (I do, A LOT! loll) but the thing thats great with MUFE is that they always show me some new tips, they give me samples (gloss, base and foundation, lose powder, nail polish, even eyeshaddow!)

And for the same price, you have more! The eyeshaddow ''pastille'' is twice the size.  8)


----------



## labwom (Feb 10, 2006)

where can i find makeup for ever products? do they have a website?


----------



## Willa (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziggy80* 
_where can i find makeup for ever products? do they have a website?_

 
On Sephora
They don't have all the colors, but they have a good choice

http://www.makeupforever.fr/

 8)


----------



## user3 (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice! I love MUFE!


----------



## Eilinoir (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziggy80* 
_where can i find makeup for ever products? do they have a website?_

 
In case you're interested, I have a Make Up for Ever Star Powder #930 (the bronze-brown colour).


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 12, 2006)

For anyone that is interested, MUFE Star Powder in 917 is IDENTICAL to MAC's discontinued Maroon pigment.  I was so distroyed when maroon was DC'd.  It was awesome.  I have compared the 2 in every way and can find no difference.  The quality is the same and the color is dead on!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

nice!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## Willa (Mar 27, 2006)

Edited!

I'm so in love with MAC right now...


----------



## Willa (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

I got new stuff


----------



## bli5s (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

hi there....may i ask which do you prefer between benefit's fyeye and shadestick?  btw i looovveeee ur collection of MUFE's e/s. very pretty


----------



## Willa (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bli5s* 

 
_hi there....may i ask which do you prefer between benefit's fyeye and shadestick?  btw i looovveeee ur collection of MUFE's e/s. very pretty_

 
Thank you!
I cant wait to work for them (MUFE) again, last time they paid me with products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All the way F.Y Eye
Its easier to ''put on'' and also, because I'm allergic to shadesticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




F.Y. Eye is creamy, easy to use with your fingers and it never creases


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

It looks good! I wanna try MUFE now.


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

pretty collection!


----------



## lil.white.lie (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Yay, quelqu'un de Montréal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je viens de Trois-Rivières, hehe.
J'ai aucun produit MUFE, mais j'avais aucune idée des endroits où je pouvais m'en procurer jusqu'à ce que je tombe sur un comptoir aux Galeries de la Capitale, hier. J'avais pas vraiment le temps de magasiner pour ça, mais au moins j'le saurai, à l'avenir!
Tu vas où, habituellement, pour tes produits MAC?
À Montréal j'suis allée un peu partout, perso, à part à celui du métro McGill...la dernière fois, j'suis allée au Pro Store sur Saint-Laurent et j'ai eu du super bon service! Si tu y vas et que Angie est là, j'suis sûre que tu seras pas déçue. Elle a même OFFERT de me donner un échantillon de Pink bronze pigment, j'ai même pas eu à demander. 
En tous cas, t'as une super collection!


----------



## Willa (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Ha oui, mon dieu quelqu'un de Trois-Rivières!
C'est cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon MUFE je l'achète au La Baie centre ville au métro McGill, tout comme la plupart de mon Mac, mais je vais au comptoir en bas du La Baie car en haut au niveau Ste-Cath les vendeuses et vendeurs sont VRAIMENT snobs... t'auras jamais vu ça.
Même au Ogilvy sont plus sympathiques tsé

Je suis allée quelques fois au Pro sur St-Laurent mais comme faut prendre un bus après le métro pour y aller, c'est rarement sur mon chemin. J'aime bien le concept de ce magasin là, mais encore là tu dois t'imposer aux vendeurs sinon selon mon expérience ils ne viennent pas vers toi.  J'en achète aussi beaucoup ici.


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

beautiful! it' snice to see more MUFE and Faces stuff!

what is the Faces e/s in your first palette, last row, right in the middle? i have that one but it isn't labeled...


----------



## Willa (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

I'll have to check it, because usualy Faces works with numbers... If I can remember, not all my Faces e/s are labeled either 

But I really like that green color too, it was one of my first. A shimmery kaki color


----------



## tika (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

nice collection


----------



## Willa (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Thank you!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Very nice!


----------



## Willa (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Updated with new pictures and new stuff


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

love your collection and i love the vinstra, im dying to buy it at ikea


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Nice collection and it isn't mini at all!


----------



## nleslie (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Awesome mix of drugstore and high end! I love seriously everything you have!
Retrospeck looks lovely... I'm going to MAC in a couple of days, exactly what I need: another addition to my wishlist, hehe!

I like your Beauty Rush glosses the most. I am so weird.  Your nail polishes are lovely too.


----------



## nunu (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Love your collection!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_love your collection and i love the vinstra, im dying to buy it at ikea_

 
I found it on internet, for 150$ instead of 600$ at IKEA. Take a look, you could find something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Nice collection and it isn't mini at all!_

 
Yeah I know but I took my old thread and I can't change the name... or I didnt found how 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nleslie* 

 
_Awesome mix of drugstore and high end! I love seriously everything you have!
Retrospeck looks lovely... I'm going to MAC in a couple of days, exactly what I need: another addition to my wishlist, hehe!

I like your Beauty Rush glosses the most. I am so weird.  Your nail polishes are lovely too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The glosses are from La Senza, they sell Victoria's Secrets makeup, I got it for 4$ each, but as weird as it can be : I don't wear lipsticks and gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like Retrospeck but sometimes I find it ''flacky''...

Thanks girls!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

very nice collection


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*






 Love your collection!


----------



## Willa (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Updated today!


----------



## frocher (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

LOL Willa, that is one hell of a "mini" collection!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2009)

Great collection!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Willa (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_LOL Willa, that is one hell of a "mini" collection!_

 
I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just can't find how to change the title hahaha


----------



## n_c (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

OMG your MUFE collection is beautiful! May I come over and play?


----------



## Willa (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_OMG your MUFE collection is beautiful! May I come over and play? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Anytime darling


----------



## leenybeeny (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Great collection Willa!!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Anytime darling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh I need to come over too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have a fantastic collection hun! Love your update!


----------



## Willa (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Thank you Jeanette <3


----------



## nunu (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

The MUFE Palettes


----------



## lilylibs (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

wow you have so many pigment samples! love your collection!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

I looove your collection, that's some great "tresure chest" you have! I'm awaiting my very first MUFE shadows, and I'm so anxious to get them, and try them out.


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Girl there is nothing mini about your collection


----------



## Willa (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_Girl there is nothing mini about your collection_

 
I know, I just didnt find out how to change the title yet


----------



## cheriekoala (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Nice collection!!! I love those pigments!


----------



## YSLaddict4 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

That's a lot of Make Up For Ever! I love your bright, colorful collection! Everything is so exquisite and organized!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Oh I am so lusting after all of your MUFE!!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

droolingggg


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Did you get the palettes at the bay counter, or did you send away for them? I have a counter at my local mall, but i'd like to know before i go. The girls there are... well, pretty dumb and sometimes offensive. 

Also, i saw you said that you worked for MUFE and they paid your with products. What's the story?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Wow, everything looks so delicious. Especially MUFE e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is this lightest blush/illuminator?





And yeah, you need to change your title because there's nothing mini about that!


----------



## Willa (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Did you get the palettes at the bay counter, or did you send away for them? I have a counter at my local mall, but i'd like to know before i go. The girls there are... well, pretty dumb and sometimes offensive. 

Also, i saw you said that you worked for MUFE and they paid your with products. What's the story?_

 
I got 2 of them as a special order at The Bay Downtown
They have to order it from I don't know where, but it usually takes 2-3 weeks. But I don't know now because they have more stuff than before and MUFE have upgraded all the services in Canada. 

I sometimes ''work'' with them, during special events, last time was during christmas, and the girl I know there paid me in stuff everytime, even if I told them that I didnt want to be paid, that I was there to learn from them, but she insisted to ''pay'' me. The third (not shown) and the big one, she gave it to me like that, without any reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These girls are so nice with me, I think they believe a lot in my talent and capacity, it feels good to have support from Pros!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Wow, everything looks so delicious. Especially MUFE e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is this lightest blush/illuminator?

And yeah, you need to change your title because there's nothing mini about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
These, I bought it at the New York Makeup Show back in may, I think it was 20$ for them all, at the Auraline counter.

I WISH I could change the title, I just can't do it myself


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

wow! lucky!! i'd love to work for MUFE


----------



## MissResha (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

i am seriously DROOLING over your MUFE e/s stuff!!! JEEEZ!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

OMG..ur MUFE collection is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

That's a very nice collection!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

Your collection is fabulous, I lvoe all the MUFE stuff!


----------



## candaces (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

everything looks so gorgeous! makes me wanna try MUFE!


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Willa's mini collection*

MUFE pron. WOW. nice collection!


----------



## Willa (Jun 29, 2009)

Yay, thank you Dawn for changing the title!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 29, 2009)

Your collection is amazing!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2009)

Lovely collection!!! Can't wait to get to NYC this summer and hit up the MUFE store!!!!BTW I made a list of what I want to get by looking at your palettes


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 2, 2009)

holy crap! niiiiice


----------

